# Auflösung 2560x1440 nicht mehr möglich?



## MM1485 (18. September 2019)

*Auflösung 2560x1440 nicht mehr möglich?*

Hallo liebes Forum,
nach einer fast 1 Jahre langen Zockerpause möchte ich gerne wieder Games an meinem PC Spielen, die Hardware dazu habe ich ja. Hier die PC Daten:

CPU: Core i7 3770 
GPU: RX480 8GB Red Devil
RAM: 8GB Kingston DDR3
Board: ASUS P8P67
Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster 23,5" 1920x1080
TV: Philips 55"UHD TV (55PUS6031/12)  3480x2160
OS: Windows 10

So nun zu meinem Problem...
aufgrund meiner Hardware und der Vorliebe an meinem TV zu Zocken habe ich immer die Desktop & Spiele Auflösung 2560x1440 ausgewählt um flüssige FPS zu erzielen obwohl der TV eigentlich die Auflösung 3480x2160 hat. Das hatte bis lang immer sehr gut funktioniert. Der Samsung Syncmaster ist nicht angeschlossen wenn ich den PC mit dem TV verbunden habe, der Samsung wird nur über DVI betreiben, der TV nur über HDMI.

Da ich wieder mehr Zocken wollte, habe ich natürlich meinen PC komplett aktualisiert, zig Windows Updates und eben auch den neuesten AMD Treiber. Jetzt habe ich den Fall, das ich die Auflösung von 2560x1440 nicht mehr auswählen kann. Es wird mir in Windows nicht mal als Auswahl angezeigt, aber es wird empfohlen 4096x2160 einzustellen (Höher als eigentlich der TV lt. Datenblatt hätte??)

Was mich auch stutzig macht, ist das der TV bei der Wiedergabe von Ton als 55"UHD TV angezeigt wird aber im Geräte Treiber nur bei Monitor "PnP Monitor" steht? Ein Versuch mit einem älteren AMD Grafikkartentreiber hat ebenfalls keine Besserung gebracht. Einen Treiber für den TV von der Philips Homepage gibt es ebenfalls nicht.

Könnt ihr mir hier irgendwie weiterhelfen?? Zocken in der Auflösung mit 3480x2160 oder 4096x2160 ist sehr Hardwarehungrig und macht einfach keinen Spaß


----------



## Westcoast (18. September 2019)

*AW: Auflösung 2560x1440 nicht mehr möglich?*

kannst du vielleicht über menüeinstellungen TV die werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen. 
Kabel mal raus und wieder anstecken.


----------



## xDave78 (18. September 2019)

*AW: Auflösung 2560x1440 nicht mehr möglich?*

Du kannst in den Treibern (Nvidia Control Panel) selbst auch Auflösungen für den "Monitor" einstellen/ bzw. eingeben. Normal nutzt man das für DSR - sollte jedoch auch andersrum gehen.


----------



## MM1485 (27. September 2019)

*AW: Auflösung 2560x1440 nicht mehr möglich?*

Sorry für die späte Rückmeldung. Ich war im Urlaub, aber Danke für die Antworten.



Westcoast schrieb:


> kannst du vielleicht über menüeinstellungen TV die werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen.
> Kabel mal raus und wieder anstecken.



Wenn ich im TV Menü von 16:9 auf 4:3 umstelle passiert gar nichts außer das sich das Format entsprechend ändert. In der Windows Auflösungs auswahl ist nachwievor kein 2560x1440 hinterlegt.

@xDave78: Ich habe eine AMD RX480, da muss man zig sachen eingeben um die Auflösung über die AMD Software zu ermöglichen ....wo ich keinen Plan habe was ich alles eintragen muss


----------

